# Topcon Camera..Can anyone tell me what this is worth?



## Kross74 (Sep 5, 2007)

Topcon cameras...with orignal manual. I'm looking to get rid of this set but before I do so....I'll like to know how much they're worth or if any..AND what could I get for them...

here's the link
http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa203/kross74/?action=view&current=c8e0ffa6.pbw

thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 5, 2007)

Please don't make the same post over and over again.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 5, 2007)

Kross74 said:


> Topcon cameras...with orignal manual. I'm looking to get rid of this set but before I do so....I'll like to know how much they're worth or if any..AND what could I get for them...
> 
> here's the link
> http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa203/kross74/?action=view&current=c8e0ffa6.pbw
> ...


 
For some reason I can't see any pictures on the above link. Also, please give a detailed list of what equipment you want appraised, just in case links to pictures don't work.

Thank you.


----------

